

Show HN: Uncoverly – The place to spend your entire paycheck - brensudol
http://www.uncoverly.com/category/gadgets

======
thekevan
I hope this doesn't seem harsh. Instead of stark and minimalist, your site
seems a little bland and generic. It suggests just another foreign and
probably a scam site rather than the sort of arty and hip, cutting edge look
(that I think) you may have been going for.

Also, nothing jumps out to me. You list the names of items and the pictures
are smallish. Say why they are cool and/or make the picture larger so I see
the detail.

Finally, your description says they are from Amazon, so why wouldn't I just go
there myself? Your response is that you are curating the list for me, making
it easier. However you haven't proven any trustworthiness or authority, so I
have no desire for you to curate for me. I'd rather just go to Amazon directly
or find one of the dozens of other already well established Amazon curating
sites.

Hope I wasn't too much of a Debbie-downer. Despite my critique, you've got a
project out there, so props to that! Good luck!

~~~
brensudol
Hey @thekevan: thanks for the detailed comment. I appreciate the suggestions
(more details, bigger pictures, something to convey authority) and your
interpretations on the minimalistic design. And you're right, you are
definitely free to just browse around on Amazon for cool stuff -- the idea
here is that if need some inspiration or are not sure what you want, this
could be a nice starting place of pretty cool, well designed products are
already laid out for you. I should try to communicate this value better -
thank you for the feedback!

